# Bedroom Amp Battle: Yamaha THR10X vs Blackstar ID Core BEAM



## dracodimitrios13 (Jan 22, 2017)

So, I'm looking to pick up a nice new bedroom practice amp and I've narrowed my search down to these two options. Anybody have any opinions, or personal experience using either of these amps? I really dig both and can't choose because they're both terribly similar and cost basically the same.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Jan 23, 2017)

I have a THR10 (not the X) and my brother has the Blackstar. I like em both, but I do prefer the Yamaha. I can tweak my tone accordingly a lot easier on the Yamaha because it has Gain, Master, and 3 band EQ, while the Blackstar is simplified. The Yamaha takes pedals like champ, but I havent had a chance to run my pedalboard through the Blackstar to compare.


----------



## Forkface (Jan 23, 2017)

ive never tried the blackstar, but ive had the thr10x for a while and i have absolutely zero complains about it. its an amazing piece of kit.


----------



## ncfiala (Jan 23, 2017)

Never tried the blackstar but I'm playing through my thr10x in bed right now and it's pretty awesome for a practice amp. Using the brown ii setting with the flanger on cause evh.


----------



## MiPwnYew (Jan 23, 2017)

Love my THR10x, but it might be up for sale soon because I just ordered a regular THR10 for more low gain stuff that I've been playing lately lol


----------



## cult (Jan 24, 2017)

I am about to pull the trigger on a THR 10, the regular one.
The lowest I tune right now is Drop C. How will it handle that?

I made the transition from playing in a band to then having a Head + 212 cab at home, seeing that it will be way to loud. Now I almost never play plugged in, which gives me the sad sometimes so I am looking for a great amp at home which records nicely and will take pedals well.

Is this for me?


----------



## Carvinkook (Jan 24, 2017)

that little Katana 100 head looks cool to me..


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 24, 2017)

THR10x here. I initially used this amp on one of the distortion-settings and it really sounded great... obviously not like a tube-amp but really nice definition. At super-low volumes, the sound doesn't fall apart, unlike a couple larger ss amps that I've tried to use at really low volumes. 

But where I've been sincerely impressed with this amp, is the direction that I have it going now. Usually I'm running only a few pedals at any given time, but I've used up to 10 effects at once with great results ( depending on where the pedals are dialed)... so a good deal of flexibility regarding whatever sounds that I'm going for. I don't drop-tune any of my guitars but I do play 6's as well as 7's through the THR10x and with some little tweaks, they all sound fantastic... just gotta watch the gain at times. 

The way I've got my chain currently:

Guitar> Poly-Tune> Cry Baby> Boss BD II OD> Mojomojo OD> MXR Full Bore> ModTone Harmonic Tremor Tremolo> Behringer EQ> Boss CE-5 Chorus> Behringer Vintage Delay> Behringer Echo Machine> Flux Liquid Ambience> Ditto Looper> Amp.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Jan 24, 2017)

cult said:


> I am about to pull the trigger on a THR 10, the regular one.
> The lowest I tune right now is Drop C. How will it handle that?
> 
> I made the transition from playing in a band to then having a Head + 212 cab at home, seeing that it will be way to loud. Now I almost never play plugged in, which gives me the sad sometimes so I am looking for a great amp at home which records nicely and will take pedals well.
> ...



It'll handle it no problem. I get a nice and tight metal tone boosting the Brit Hi (modelled after a JCM800) setting with a TS mini, and the lead tone is great when you get a bit of the THR's hall reverb going in stereo. I use that setting often to jam along to a lot of tech-death on my monitors.


----------



## dracodimitrios13 (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I think I am really leaning towards the Yamaha, it has exactly what I want and sounds great, though the Blackstar seems to have great potential as well. The Yamaha also comes with Cubase which is a gigantic upgrade over my current DAW. Tough decision but my gut is definitely saying Yamaha.


----------



## cult (Jan 25, 2017)

I think my gut says THR as well.

There shall be some gear up for sale in the next few days


----------



## cult (Feb 15, 2017)

I got the THR 10, couldn't be happier.
Didn't try editing it on the PC yet, but thus far it's a great piece of kit.


----------



## concertjunkie (Feb 15, 2017)

cult said:


> I am about to pull the trigger on a THR 10, the regular one.
> The lowest I tune right now is Drop C. How will it handle that?
> 
> I made the transition from playing in a band to then having a Head + 212 cab at home, seeing that it will be way to loud. Now I almost never play plugged in, which gives me the sad sometimes so I am looking for a great amp at home which records nicely and will take pedals well.
> ...



I used to own the Yamaha and it handled drop G on my 7 string no problem. Great amp! I just sold it since I wanted to simplify my setup and try to have a consistent sound wherever i go through my laptop


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 15, 2017)

cult said:


> I got the THR 10, couldn't be happier.
> Didn't try editing it on the PC yet, but thus far it's a great piece of kit.



Congrats! Glad you like it. The only editing I did on my PC was messing around a bit with the built in compressor and noise gate parameters, which are only available when its hooked up via USB. You can also pick out different cabs for each amp sim, but I ended up liking the original cab pairings.


----------

